

37 signals becomes basecamp - feroz1
http://37signals.com/

======
frostmatthew
This is a little over a year old and was discussed on HN at the time[1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7182343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7182343)

